# Help! RARE noise coming from transmission



## LSxSWAPS (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi guys, hoping to get some opinions on this. I am kind of in panic mode at the moment. I own a BABIED 2004 GTO 6 speed with 75k on the clock. A noise recently started emitting from the tranny when in gear which really has me confused. It happens when in all gears, but 4th is significantly louder than the others. It's also there in neutral but much more faint. And only when the clutch is out. Now what is strange and also relieving is that it is NOT a grinding, whining, growling or clunking noise. In fact I went through dozens of youtube examples of bad transmission noises and mine does not resemble any of them. The most accurate way I can describe it is like a wheel on a skateboard spinning. It does not sound like something is broken, but rather I am hearing a normal function which shouldn't be so loud. Car shifts likes butter and drives like new. I rarely beat on my GTO and have always taken good care of it and been conscious of my driving habits. At 75k miles there should be absolutely no major issues. I am going to swap my tranny fluid very soon and pray that solves the problem. But in the meantime I am hoping someone else has experience with this and can shed some light and give me peace of mind. Thanks.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Definitely try swapping the fluid. It's pretty easy. There's a drain plug on the tailshaft, and use a bottle pump to get the new fluid into the reverse light sensor hole on the passenger side. 4.6 quarts

If that doesn't work here's a couple of ideas:

Our T-56's have been known for 5th and 6th gear coming loose on the shaft. I've never heard what that sounds like but just thinking about different things that could have gone wrong. The sound would also change depending on what gear you're in which sounds like is happening.

Could also be a bad pilot (throw out) bearing causing the input shaft to wobble or vibrate. Could also be a worn or bad output shaft bushing causing the drive shaft yoke to move around while spinning. 

Could also be anything internal, like your friction or blocker rings going bad. Or bearings. 

Is the clutch slipping at all? 

If not best bet is to take it to a reputable trans shop for a diagnosis.

Also make sure it's not a driveshaft or diff related problem. For example, I thought I blew up my diff because I had such a bad vibration coming from the rear after the first time I ran DR's at the track. It ended up being a bent trans yoke and making the driveshaft vibrate which made the diff vibrate. Noises and sounds can carry thru the drive train so make sure you check everything.


----------



## LSxSWAPS (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for your input GTO44. Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe if it was the throw out bearing it would be noisy when I press the clutch in. In my case it's opposite.. After researching it seems like bearing related issues cause whining, grinding or vibrations. I'm trying to be optimistic and say that it's not a bearing because I really can't deal with that repair.. I also didn't know that 5th and 6th gear are known to loosen like that. Could my 4th have?? But if that was the case I don't think the other gears would be making noise too. And that gets me thinking about the blocker ring or driveshaft yoke theory. If that was the case, why would 4th gear specifically sound louder? There's no vibration or wobbly noise, no metal on metal sounds. Also my clutch doesn't slip whatsoever.. In fact there are virtually no issues driving my car and never have been.


----------

